# تفضلوا مجموعة اعداد مجلة oil and gas journal



## salem001 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام اعضاء المنتدى اقدم لكم 11 عدد من مجلة oil and gas journal المتخصصة في عالم النفط والغاز ارجوا لكم الاستفادة وادعوا الله لكم التوفيق
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





الروابط لاعداد المجلة
http://rapidshare.com/files/144336559/OGJ_20080908_Sep_2008.pdf


http://rapidshare.com/files/129118742/OGJ_20080707_Jul_2008.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/129114819/OGJ_20080421_Apr_2008.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/129114818/OGJ_20080324_Mar_2008.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/129114821/OGJ_20080602_Jun_2008.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/131318996/OGJ_20080721_Jul_2008.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/144336559/OGJ_20080908_Sep_2008.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/135490931/OGJ_20080804_Aug_2008.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/139945211/OGJ_20080825_Aug_2008.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/139239092/OGJ_20080818_Aug_2008.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/129582529/OGJ_20080714_Jul_2008.pdf

موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## syamand (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع ... اذا ممكن رفع الملفات على موقع آخر غير ربيدشير ارجو من كل السادة الكرام التخلي عن هذا الموقع المزعج الذي يحتكر المعلومات ولكم كل الشكر . م \ سيامند


----------



## sseaea (27 يناير 2009)

يا ريت تقوم برفع الملفات على موقع آخر و شكرا لك على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## eng_ammar (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا جدا ربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------

